# montar una cerveceria: margenes, rentabilidad...



## josinpuntocom (15 May 2008)

Hola a tod@s, estoy mirando para montar una cervecería en Gijón y tengo todos los gastos fijos (alquiler, personal, luz…etc) mas o menos controlados, en lo que ando un poco perdido es en el tema de los márgenes en la compraventa de la bebida, me explico, si a mi una mahou me cuesta 0,54 euros la botella, ¿a cuanto la tengo que vender? 

Hablando con conocidos me han comentado que lo normal es que lo que gastes en bebida sea sobre un 30 o 35 % de las ventas totales, y que lo que se hace es multiplicar el precio de coste x 3 y así el coste de las bebidas se queda en un 33,33%, y que lo perfecto seria multiplicarlo x 4 para que el coste de las bebidas se quedara en un 25%. 

Entonces yo me hago los cálculos con una mahou:

precio coste mahou 0,54 euros x 3 = 1,62 euros de precio de venta (¿barato no?)
precio coste mahou 0,54 euros x 4 = 2,16 euros de precio de venta 

Luego entonces: 

si ventas mes = 12.000 euros con x 3 gastos = 33,33% = 3999,60 euros
si ventas mes = 12.000 euros con x 4 gastos = 25% = 3.000 euros

¿Y para un jbcola como se haría? 

Si la botella de jb de 70 cl. cuesta en Makro 9,24 euros y suponemos que sacamos de cada botella 14 copas (70 cl./5 cl. x copa), y la coca cola vale 0,42 euros, entonces (9,24/14) + 0.42 = 1,08 euros

Y ahora algún hostelero me dirá que falta: alquiler, personal, luz, sgae, digital +, impuestos…etc, si ya lo se, pero es que todo esto tendría su % distinto en la cuenta de explotación, por ejemplo el alquiler 15% ventas, personal 20% ventas... 

Me llamo Jose, soy de oviedo y me gustaría intercambiar información y experiencias, os dejo mi mail: 

josinpuntocom@hotmail.com

Espero vuestros mensajes, muchas gracias y un saludo a tod@s!!!


----------



## isidro666 (15 May 2008)

josinpuntocom dijo:


> si ventas mes = 12.000 euros con x 3 gastos = 33,33% = 3999,60 euros
> si ventas mes = 12.000 euros con x 4 gastos = 25% = 3.000 euros



No he entendido muy bien esto. Espero que no estés trabajando con una caja mensual de 12000€. Para hacernos una idea un bar normalito tirando a malo hace una caja mensual de 20000€.


----------



## orcblin (15 May 2008)

coño, los que conozco que abrieron bares, lo que hicieron fue ir a los bares de la zona de su mismo estilo (no es lo mismo una tasca de hace 30 años, que uno que tenga el local con wifi y con sofás y demás cosa) y ver los precios por los que se movían.

después ellos hacían sus cálculos si ponerlo al mismo precio o un poquito más barato.

es decir, si la cerveza en los bares cercanos está a 1,40 pues ponen el precio 1,40 y listo,


----------



## Bipotecado (16 May 2008)

Un tercio para gastos (alquiler, empleados...) otro tercio para el género, y otro tercio pa la buchaca. Eso es lo ideal.
Claro, luego está lo que dices tu, si en lugar de multiplicar por 3, multiplicas por 4, pues cojonudo, pero un negocio con un beneficio del 30% no está nada mal.


----------



## favelados (18 May 2008)

> *y que lo que se hace es multiplicar el precio de coste x 3* y así el coste de las bebidas se queda en un 33,33%, y que lo perfecto seria multiplicarlo x 4 para que el coste de las bebidas se quedara en un 25%.



A los constructores les ha funcionado muy bien ese sistema...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 May 2008)

Hombre, ya que está bastante claro que:

1- El consumo va a pegar un gran bajonazo y no sabemos hasta dónde ni hasta cuándo.

2- El alquiler/compra de locales de negocio va a ser mucho más fácil y barato en los próximos años que ahora.

3- Lo que planteas es un negocio poco innovador, hay bares a patadas (y más en xixón).

4- Cada vez hay menos gente joven y los que hay van de botellón...

Mejor te lo piensas y esperas un año o dos a ver si escampa, es malo pensar que tienes que darte prisa porque dejas de ganar dinero, eso significa que no te has planteado que puedes perder dinero.

Puntos a favor:

1- Si sube el Sporting y el negocio está cerca del Molinón, o te sabes montar una buena peña...

2- Seas un crack y tengas mogollón de amigos y gente que te conoce (el boca a boca llena los locales).

3- Yo no lo haría y soy un desastre para los negocios (muy a tener en cuenta).

No me hagas mucho caso.

Pd: si lo vas a montar con más gente pregúntales antes si creen que los pisos nunca bajan, puede que te sorprendas de las respuestas.


----------



## isasosttw (20 May 2008)

en mi humilde opinion el criterio correcto es el siguiente:

" Cobra todo lo caro que te permita tener el bar lleno"

Como es muy dificil saber a priori lo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar es muy buena idea pasearse por locales similares de la zona y ver que precios tienen y que cantidad de gente entra. Vale mucho la pena tomarse unas cervezas en todos los bares de la zona a distintas horas y ver no sólo el precio , sino el servicio , la calidad, los productos, el caracter de los camareros, las tetas de las camareras, los horarios,....y fijarse mucho en cuanta gente entra y cuanto consumen. Eso te puede indicar qué es lo que funciona en tu zona (que no es lo mismo en todas partes). 

Elije la clientela que quieres tener y piensa cómo atraerla. necesitas saber cual es tu clientela objetivo, que tipo de gente quieres que entre en tu local. No vale querer que entre "todo el mundo". EL local para un pastillero, una familia con hijos, abueletes , ejecutivos engominados,....no es el mismo. Esa gente no se mezcla. Y hay que acompañar el producto con intangibles. No vendas cerveza, vende la experiencia de disfrutar de un rato en tu local tomando una cerveza e intenta que esa experiencia valga la pena. 


Por último, no pongas el bar que te gustaría a tí , sino el que le gustaría a los clientes que quieres tener. ( a ti te puede gustar hevy , pero si tus clientes objetivo son amas de casa que esperan a que los niños salgan de la guardería, a lo mejor la música de tu bar conviene que sean triunfitos).

edito porque se me olvidaba lo más importante:

"el precio no tiene nada que ver con el coste". 

El precio te lo fija el mercado. No lo decides tú solo, sino entre tú y tus clientes( puedes decidir tú , pero entonces no te compran y no hay negocio.¿te suena de los pisos?. El coste sólo indica si merece la pena meterse en el negocio o no. Planteate a cuánto puedes vender la cerveza y que te la compren, y luego mira que margen te queda y


----------



## cruel e inhumano (20 May 2008)

Aparte de los consejos que te han dado, una vez sepas qué tipo de gente te interesa, y si quieres el bar lleno, fíjate muy mucho en las necesidades de la gente, si precios bajos, si comodidad, si buen servicio, si buena música, si tranquilidad, en fín.

En cuanto a la SGAE no estoy muy puesto, pero ¿¿¿habría que pagarles incluso aunque sólo pusieras música clásica (sin derechos)????


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Jul 2008)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> En cuanto a la SGAE no estoy muy puesto, pero ¿¿¿habría que pagarles incluso aunque sólo pusieras música clásica (sin derechos)????



El problema es que esa música clásica la ejecuta alguien y, aunque Mozart no lo haga, ese alguien sí cobra derechos, así que me imagino que sí: apoquinar a la SGAE. Creo que la única solución es poner música con licencias libres (CC y similares).


----------



## Tezifon (30 Jul 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> El problema es que esa música clásica la ejecuta alguien y, aunque Mozart no lo haga, ese alguien sí cobra derechos, así que me imagino que sí: apoquinar a la SGAE. Creo que la única solución es poner música con licencias libres (CC y similares).



La música clásica es libre de derechos de autor ya que las canciones fueron creadas hace más de 70 años lo que nos garantiza el lilbre uso a todos.

Sin embargo, la música puede no tener derechos de autor, pero la interpretación de la misma si puede estar sujeta a esta normativa.


----------



## Tezifon (30 Jul 2008)

por cierto, ya que estamos, voy a enseñaros la evolución del precio de la mahoun en Almeria capital

hace 3 años aprox. 2 euros

un pub, decide ponerla los miercoles a 1€ toda la noche, se forra de universitarios

luego el mismo decide ponerla tambien los viernes, pero solo hasta las 1 de la madrugada, ojo al dato, este es de los pocos pubs que no dan asco que abre hasta las 6-7 de la mañana, el resto de la noche pasa a costar
2.5 € (y las copas garrafon)

otro pub del centro, que creo que son familia o conocidos del primero, tambien se pasa a las cervezas a euro los miercoles

esto fue estable año, año y medio hasta que...

el pub heavy local instituye el 2x1 en LITROS de cerveza. 3 euros por 2 litros, grifa o chorro

se forra que no veas, hasta el dueño quito el cartel de se transpasa al ver la mina que encontro

el pub de enfrente del de los litros hace lo mismo

los camareros del segundo pub en instaurar las cervezas los miercoles, sorpresa, se van y abren otro pub en una calle aledaña, con cervezas a euro los miercoles 

ahora volvemos al primer pub de todos, que ha perdido una cuota de mercado importante, y que hace?

mahoun a 60 centimos los miercoles, asi estuvo un mes o 2
hasta que puso mahoun a 60 centimos hasta las 2 de la mañana

y que hizo luego? lo mismo, pero cargaba las neveras a la mitad o menos, asi que se acaban a las 1 y pico, y claro luego costaban 2 euros y medio, 4 veces más caras

entonces que haces, sales, vas al primero, que esta petado, entonces se acaban, se vacia el pub pq toda la gente se va, o al pub heavy o al de los camareros del segundo, hasta que cierran a las 3-4 y los que quedan vuelven a la casilla de partida

vamos que la mahoun mueve masas

otra cosa más

sabes que te devuelven pasta cuando devuelves el casco de la mahoun no? pq parece que no lo tienes en cuenta


----------



## mave_victor (30 Jul 2008)

Tu estás contando con el precio de la mahou en el carreful. Esa misma botella de mahou comprada a un comercial te costará la mitad, alomejor 0,25€

Y si compras 10 packs te regalan 1 pack. Así funciona.


----------



## fros (31 Jul 2008)

Y haz bocatas, hazme caso. Si no bocatas, pinchos, pero cúrrate un poco la cocina, que es por dónde triunfarás. Si te salen unos tigres o unas bravas de muerte tienes conseguido el 50%, el otro 50 es el savoir faire del que lo lleva con los clientes.

Preocúpate de cuánto quieres trabajar, mientras más barato, más competitivo, más clientes y más caja. 

El sitio también puede ser determinante.

Saludos


----------



## fros (1 Ago 2008)

subo este post porque creo que es interesante. No es un copipaste de esos, ni un post apocalíptico. Es un post de un*emprendedor:*, aunque luego se pegue la ostia como el 80% de los que intentan poner algo. Salen aburruidos porque no han entendido nada del negocio.

Bueno, el caso es que quiere poner una cervecería y quiere sabe a cuánto cobrar la cerveza.

Bien, mi opinión: lo que acabes cobrando por la puñetera cerveza importa tres higos. Mira el conjunto. Es como si en una partida de ajedrez te fijas sólo dónde está la reina, importa lo demás más que la reina. Si la colocas mal, no sirve para nada.

Primero: tienes que sabe a qué público dirigirte. Un vendedor de coches, es un vendedor de coches. Pero, no es lo mismo vender Ferraris que coches de segunda mano.

*Cervecería Irlandesa*. Estilo Pub, cobras la cerveza a 2.50. Música celta, ambiente desenfadado. Ideal para autónomos y mujeres treintañeras con ganas, muchas ganas de pillar macho Beta que le arregle la soltería.

*Cervecería estilo cantina*: para jóvenes estudiantes. 
La cerveza a dos euros, pero sirves unas jarras de vino de medio litro a dos euros. Ideal para estudiantes, y Hippyes trasnochados. Garito de gentes de izquierdas e intelectualoides que le dan demasiado al cannabis.

*Cervecería-barucho*: lo que más prodiga: ponte cinco tragaperras para que se juegue la señora el dinero que le dan del paro. Es lo único que te dará margen. Ah!, y la cerveza no más de 1.10.

*Cerveceria estilo Viena*: pones cervezas alemanas, la famosa spaten o algo así, y franfurts a gogó. Ahí la puedes poner a 2.40 y el franfurt, a 2.00 euros, ya te ganas la vida. Necesitas una buena inversión pero te ganarás bien la vida.

Hay más, pero *sobre todo*, fíjate en que tipo de gentuza quieres que venga a tu bar. Tu personalidad y el ambiente que le des, será determinante.

Saludos.


----------



## sada (1 Sep 2017)

montaste el bar??? que pasó???


----------



## Kukulkam (1 Sep 2017)

Piensatelo mucho, los contratos a trabajadores estan por las nubes , rl invierno es largo, te lo digo porque hr tenido 4 bares en León.
Yo moveria esa inversión a cryptomonedas, del top 10, rentabilidades garantizadas en medio largo plazo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## agualparo (9 Ene 2018)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Aparte de los consejos que te han dado, una vez sepas qué tipo de gente te interesa, y si quieres el bar lleno, fíjate muy mucho en las necesidades de la gente, si precios bajos, si comodidad, si buen servicio, si buena música, si tranquilidad, en fín.
> 
> En cuanto a la SGAE no estoy muy puesto, pero ¿¿¿habría que pagarles incluso aunque sólo pusieras música clásica (sin derechos)????



A eo se llama estudiar el perfil del cliente, aunque se suele hacer justo antes de abrir el bar. Tendrias que hacer un recorrido por el sitio y tomarte unas cervezas en varios bares de la zona! Un poco de diversión y trabajo al mismo tiempo


----------

